# 928 RC - Deal? Or no deal?



## HarvardTiger (Mar 13, 2007)

New buyer here...dazed and confused by all the advice, centimeters, seat post angles, component groups, etc., etc.  

But I found something that may (finally) be _IT_. Or close to _IT_.

An '06 928 RC carbon bike in Celeste that, according to all the measuring, should be my size. It has Shimano 105 components and it's $1,500.00. Jumping right to my questions:

1. Does this seem like a decent deal (it's from a bike shop)? Or is the shop dumping old stuff that wouldn't sell to a knowledgable group of buyers?

2. How can I go about (is there a secret handshake or accepted protocol) for getting the bike upgraded to a Chorus group (gruppo)? I love the 928/Chorus a guy here in the forum put together...

3. How common are these frames amongst Bianchi dealers? I also like the black carbon frame with Celeste trim. (Hey, for this money I want the look I want!).

For some reason this just feels like a relatively low risk bike to get started riding--even if I don't replace the 105 stuff. Maybe upgrading to Chorus could come later.

Thoughts? Condemnations? Laughter? Support?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

Buy it, buy it, buy it!

At that price, I would try to go buy it if you told me where it is while having absolutely no need for the bike.

This would really be one hell of a bike to get started riding on. Try the 105 and see how you like it. I switched to shimano from campy this year for racing purposes and ended up preferring it now. Chorus stuff sure does look really cool though. 

I haven't seen any celeste 928 frames, but maybe that's cause I'm in the states. Where are you at (not asking so I can go buy the bike before you). I also don't see any coming with 105 on the U.S. website, probably another indication you're not in the U.S.

I would say take it for a test ride and see what the shop guys think of the sizing.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

HarvardTiger said:


> 2. How can I go about (is there a secret handshake or accepted protocol) for getting the bike upgraded to a Chorus group (gruppo)? I love the 928/Chorus a guy here in the forum put together...


Ask him (your bike guy) if he'll "upgrade" - they might want to charge you to remove the shimano and put on the campy and then subtract the 105 credit from the charge of the Chorus upgrade. FYI - Last years 928 Carbon Lugged/Chorus had a Retail Price of $4699.99. 928 Carbon/Ultegra was at $2799.99...

[/QUOTE] I also like the black carbon frame with Celeste trim. (Hey, for this money I want the look I want!).[/QUOTE]

It's '06. Unless he's got it in black in the back - you ain't going to get it in black from him at that price. It's last years model... Sweet deal if you ask me. If you want it in Celeste maybe call Bianchi USA and ask them if they could search their data-base for your frame size in that color... They may know who still has last years frames in the color you're looking for.

Here's last years website/prices/for chorus...

http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_928_lugged.html
http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_928_ultegra.html
http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_928_veloce.html


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

That is a super deal because I just rode a 928 w/105 that was reduced to $2K and I just didn't want the 105, but wanted at least Campy Centaur. I agree with Anklechop that asking for an upgrade is the way to go. I thought it was a very nice ride but went with RC steel (Boron) because it had Centaur and was $1980 as compared to the $2K for the 928. I know this is long and I am assuming you are back from the LBS by now with your new 928.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

It sounds like you're just getting into riding so 105-chorus-durace-record doesn't mean anything. The finish and weight are slightly better as you work up the ladder on Campy or Shimano but will have zero bearing on riding for quite some time. 

The shop just wants to move last years inventory. Unless they have a Campy group (pick any of them) laying around, I doubt they'd go buy one to swap components just to sell a frame (essentially). 

Fit and comfort are by far the most important things with a bike. Saddles usually get changed several times, you'll likely need to change the stem for the right length. Those sorts of things are what the shop should be offering you help with.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

HarvardTiger,

I just sent you a PM re: possible '06 928's in Celeste green.

AnkleChop


----------



## hw323 (May 22, 2007)

Are these 2006 928 Carbon frames made in Italy? 
http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_928_ultegra.html
http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_928_veloce.html

I'm currently considering either the 928/ultegra or the 928/veloce. Ultegra seems to be better than the veloce components, but the 928/veloce comes in the nicer black & white frame with the celeste accents on the Fizik saddle and stuff, along with what I think is better parts compared to the 928/ultegra minus the ultegra/105 group.

The LBS has them for about $2k, which seems to be on the high side since '08 models should be rollign out soon. Am I right? I'm trying to decide between this bike, a Scott CR1 in some kinda variation, or maybe something else.


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

The sticker on mine says "Made in Italy". I got the Veloce version for $1589 from Jenson USA. It's available in 58 cm. 

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI310C01-Bianchi+928+Crbn+Frameveloce+Build+Kit.aspx


----------

